# CT breeder help!



## kyle6367 (May 15, 2014)

Hey everyone.. so i'm searching for a breeder in/around ct for my first puppy. I've been in contact with a few in the area and was wondering if anyone had any experience with them, or know someone who has. The first is Totana Piper Hill. They seem really nice, and have a litter coming late summer/early fall. The second is Watcher Engel K9. I am looking for a family dog, but I want more of a straight back working line. 
Any suggestions on other breeders would be great! I don't mind driving further for the right dog.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I ruled out all CT breeders during my search a couple of years ago for one reason or another. Not saying their bad, but not what I was looking for. So, can't really recommend any in CT. If you go up to MA, NH, there are a few. Based on my research Ryanhaus is good. I spoke with the owner and she was really nice and knowledgeable. I ultimately went a different path and am very happy with my pup. But, I would not hesitate to get a dog from Ryanhaus. 

I have seen and played with a puppy from von granfenstein in CT. The owner is very happy with the puppy. She is supper confident, happy, pretty and has huge amounts of energy and drive. Depends on what you are looking for, she would be a great dog for sport training. 

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

kyle6367 said:


> Hey everyone.. so i'm searching for a breeder in/around ct for my first puppy. I've been in contact with a few in the area and was wondering if anyone had any experience with them, or know someone who has. The first is Totana Piper Hill. They seem really nice, and have a litter coming late summer/early fall. The second is Watcher Engel K9. I am looking for a family dog, but I want more of a straight back working line.
> Any suggestions on other breeders would be great! I don't mind driving further for the right dog.


Those two breeders are breeding two completely different types of dogs with different goals in mind. You might as well be looking at two different breeds.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

I really like my CT breeder. But I haven't gotten my baby yet. I was looking for a working line GSD.

Noble Craft Canine 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I can recommend Noble Craft, and I've heard good things about Watcher Engel but don't know of them personally. 

Noble Craft trains as well.

Another person I can recommend is Tina Binheimer at Von Monte Haus she is in Tolland, I know she has a pregnant female. She is ACO in Tolland, has very nice dogs, that work, and companions, she titles her dogs in agility/obedience/rally/tracking etc (as does Noble Craft in schutzhund I believe) , she rescues as well, has placed dogs with police depts..

Totana Piper hill breeds mostly american lined dogs which is totally different from what the others above I listed. Depends on what you want ..If you want straight back working line, they would not be on my list.


----------



## kyle6367 (May 15, 2014)

I am really looking for a family companion first, one that has drive but not to much.. if that makes sense. So Totana breeds American shepherds which isn't what I was looking for, so I'm scratching them off the list. Would Watcher Engel breeding be a better fit?


----------



## kyle6367 (May 15, 2014)

Thanks for the reference jack, I just sent Tina an email. Her dogs look real nice, and that is just the color I'm looking for!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

kyle6367 said:


> Would Watcher Engel breeding be a better fit?


I don't think anyone here can really tell you that. Give them a call or send an email and see if you can meet their dogs. Explain to them what you're looking for and see what they have to say. 

Working lines are not for everyone, but neither are show lines. It really depends on your situation and what you're looking for and expect from the dog.


----------



## DynamicDogLover (Jul 5, 2014)

I live in Tolland.. Tina Binheimer is also an animal control officer... Im not sure what her breeding program is like but she got into some hot water years ago for putting a kill order on some dogs because they had killed chickens..

Rockville Superior Court: Tolland Dog's Future To Be Decided At Hearing Thursday - Hartford Courant

Again, don't know about her breeding program but just be sure your own rep won't be tainted as a result of buying from her.. just want you to be as informed as possible.


----------



## DynamicDogLover (Jul 5, 2014)

I can recommend noblecraft as well; I have one of their dogs. question: is this going to be your first dog?


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

DynamicDogLover said:


> I live in Tolland.. Tina Binheimer is also an animal control officer... Im not sure what her breeding program is like but she got into some hot water years ago for putting a kill order on some dogs because they had killed chickens..
> 
> Rockville Superior Court: Tolland Dog's Future To Be Decided At Hearing Thursday - Hartford Courant
> 
> Again, don't know about her breeding program but just be sure your own rep won't be tainted as a result of buying from her.. just want you to be as informed as possible.


I read the article. The owner clearly did not care that his dog was getting out and killing chickens. He put his dogs feelings (would go berserk if it was enclosed) over the dogs life and over the life and safety of his neighbors chickens.

I would have no issue buying a GSD from this breeder based on this article if she met my other requirements for a GSD. I don't think anyone's rep would be tainted by dealing with this breeder. If you like your dogs, keep them out of trouble. If they get into trouble, suffer the consequences. People need to do right by their pets. This dog could have been hit by a car and suffered terribly on one of its outings. This is a classic irresponsible owner.


----------



## kyle6367 (May 15, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up. This will be my first puppy, but I know several people with younger dogs which will be great to socialize with. 
At this point I think I'm going to pursue watcher engel and Tina's litter. I was thinking of putting deposits down on both and seeing what happens when they are born, and which litter offers better pups.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Keep in mind that most deposits are non-refundable, before placing more than one...


----------



## DynamicDogLover (Jul 5, 2014)

> I read the article. The owner clearly did not care that his dog was getting out and killing chickens. He put his dogs feelings (would go berserk if it was enclosed) over the dogs life and over the life and safety of his neighbors chickens.
> 
> I would have no issue buying a GSD from this breeder based on this article if she met my other requirements for a GSD. I don't think anyone's rep would be tainted by dealing with this breeder. If you like your dogs, keep them out of trouble. If they get into trouble, suffer the consequences. People need to do right by their pets. This dog could have been hit by a car and suffered terribly on one of its outings. This is a classic irresponsible owner.


Yea, I don't disagree. Just felt I should chime in as I live in the town where it took place and the breeder in question became a sort of pariah as a result of the event.. just felt a potential dog owner deserves to be max informed, whether the info is good, bad, or neutral..


Surprised you want to put deposits down before seeing how the pups turn out.. theres no guarantee with any litter.. Strongly suggest you at least meet with the breeders in person, maybe take a look at mom and dad, before putting down money..


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am good friends of Tina's, have known her for years, her breeding program is stellar in my opinion, and as for getting in "hot water", well it's HER JOB to protect others animals from dogs I wouldn't say she got in 'hot water' for doing her job, the dog was a chicken killer as huskies are notorious for, the owner clearly didn't give a hoot....sheesh..and this was what? 3 years ago? Has nothing to do with her breeding program.

She is very careful with whom she places her puppies/dogs with , so who knows she may not have anything that would fit with the OP's lifestyle.

I would say Tina has probably saved more animals and placed them in good homes than alot of people I know. 

Definitely go meet her, and anyone else your interested in, meet the parents, judge for yourself..


----------



## K9mom (Jan 15, 2004)

Thank you for the kind words Jakota. I hate to see cyber bullying take place on an innocent forum. Good to be cautious when looking for a new pup, so since someone (I know who is behind that name they are using which if you notice just "joined" today 7/5 and only posted on the thread regarding me so most definitely a personal vendetta) tried to bring my work into the equation, I wanted to touch base here. *** Removed by ADMIN *** I do not take deposits from anyone until I meet them. Having a litter is as much liking and trusting the buyer as much as the buyer liking and trusting the seller. I breed imported work line dogs so I always want to be sure the buyer knows what they are buying regarding energy levels, etc. This is my first litter in nearly 5 years. **** Removed by ADMIN ***** If anyone **** Removed by ADMIN **** has any concerns regarding my line of work or a specific case I would be happy to speak to you about it. Just e-mail me at [email protected] and I would be happy to share my phone number so we can speak. Unfortunately there are irresponsible pet owners out there and sometimes, just like any other Law Enforcement Officer, a case goes public with only a part of the story. Thanks All. 

_ADMIN NOTE: Edited out parts about your recent litter due to no-advertising rule on this board. 
Please contact K9mom through PM if interested in more info. _


----------



## pete026 (Jan 5, 2014)

kyle6367 said:


> I am really looking for a family companion first, one that has drive but not to much.. if that makes sense. So Totana breeds American shepherds which isn't what I was looking for, so I'm scratching them off the list. Would Watcher Engel breeding be a better fit?


Totana doesn't only breed American shepherds. They breed American - German crosses also. But to be clear and unbiased, they do not breed working line shepherds. Frank Lopez had significant influence in bringing "high quality imported show line shepherds" to the US early on. His influence is sorely missed. I've had two shepherds from them. My first was a female I got in the mid 90s and was my best shepherd to date. I also got a male from Barbara in 2009 and he has had some health issues but they more than likely appear to be related to Lyme disease.

I would fully understand what I wanted and what I was looking to get before making the "leap" into owning a particular shepherd or any shepherd for that matter. I know little about "Working Line" shepherds at this time but would love to get one when my family life allows for it. This is not to imply that a working line shepherd can't be a family dog but I feel that when I am ready to move in that direction, I would want to spend the training time necessary that they are worthy of.


----------



## DynamicDogLover (Jul 5, 2014)

I didn't mean to tarnish the breeder-in-question's image. I saw that the name was mentioned, I read the forums a lot and recalled an event that happened in my town that I thought should be volunteered which may have been relevant or irrelevant for the potential dog owner. Really that is for the individual dog seeker to decide, not us, not the breeder-in-question. Some people are against kill orders on dogs, period, and I guess you could defend that either way. Definitely not a vendetta; I have never met the breeder-in-question. Let's get back to helping the OP now.

Do you have any other pets? If so make sure they will tolerate the inclusion of another animal into your home. Working line dogs, which it sounds like is what you want, can have trouble getting along with other animals.


----------



## K9mom (Jan 15, 2004)

Not a problem DDL - No tarnishing done, bringing up a case such as that is just showing I do my job as expected by those who employ me.  

As for your quote: "Working line dogs, which it sounds like is what you want, can have trouble getting along with other animals." 

To be honest, in my opinion any dog of any breed who is not properly trained or socialized can have an issue getting along with other animals, certainly not just work line GSD's. If work line GSD's were not normally good with other animals they would be pretty useless when working on the street around other animals. It's all in what you do with your pup. 

My suggestion to Kyle or anyone else looking to purchase a pup from any breeder is to meet BOTH parents, if the breeder used a stud, the stud owner should have no issue letting you visit if they care where their dogs pups go. Be as informed about the parents as possible, see health clearances (bare minimum Hips & Elbows), touch and interact with the parents, none of this (he or she is a sport/work dog and can't be touched unless you are looking for a guard dog), even ask to have references from others who have pups from the breeder, if you prefer.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with Tina...I have always had working lines, right now a czech/slovak/ddr , she has always been wonderful with my sisters papillons, my new mini aussie (who weighs a whopping 12/15 lbs),,sleeps with my cats,,hangs out with my chickens, I have pics of her hanging with the deer in the backyard..

Depends on the dog, depends on the owner, training, etc..


----------



## pete026 (Jan 5, 2014)

For health issues, I would look further back than just the parents. Genetic health issues can obviously be passed through either or both parents with no sign of them being present in either. Also, stud dogs can come from foreign countries so it is not always possible to see both parents without significant cost but it is preferable if possible.


----------

